# Just curious...



## paphioboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Something just crossed my mind, so i would like to know what do you think about this... My question is: Is it sort of an 'unwritten' rule in orchid judging that plants with flowers that don't last long are prohibited from entering?(",) If you are confused, let me put it this way... If there is a week-long competition coming up, and somebody wants to enter a specimen plant, but with flowers which will last only 1 day, will the plant be accepted? I've been thinking, cos i've yet to see anybody enter specimen plants of dendrobium crumenatum, den.leonis, bromheadia, cirrhopetalum... etc, which usually last for 1 or a few days only. let me know what you think...


----------



## labskaus (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Paphioboy,

in our system (not AOS) flowers are judged as they are presented. Judging is either in a show (judges walk through and give ribbons/medals) or during the monthly table judging, which is on a Saturday afternoon. If I'd register a plant in perfect condition at lunch time, the judges may see the plant only at 5pm. If the flowers have withered by then, they won't win an award.
Short-living flowers are rarely judged because it is hard to have them in top condition for judging. That's why Paphs win so many awards: They last forever oke: 

Cheers, Carsten


----------



## Bolero (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah paphs and cymbidiums here.

Anyway, think about it........if you have judging once a month and you have an aerides or other plants that lasts a very short period of time, then you have to have it ready on the day........so there's a lot of luck in getting those types of orchids to bloom on the exact day they need to be ready. So if you have 1 week until a show and your flower is open now and it lasts for 1 or 2 days what are the chances it will still be open?

The reason you don't see many at the shows is that people don't quite time it right.......it's up to the plants as you can't really plan things that way. There is a lot of luck with some plants in having them ready at the right time.

I hope that makes sense and I didn't ramble on.

The short answer is that they aren't banned, they just aren't always open at the right time.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks, labskaus & bolero... Yup, i understand... i dun c these kinds of plants being exhibited too frequently here too, even though they can form impressive specimens. But what i actually meant was, if a show is open to the general public, usually will these short-lasting flowers be allowed to compete, as they might not last long enuff to be exhibited to the public? so...in short, paphs rock!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 12, 2006)

Sure.. All things are welcome. Some people are bolder than others, we judged about half a dozen plants at the last show (in our classes alone) that we wanted to put in the 'optimistic' category. Either they weren't quite open or they were gone. It actually happens to phrags a lot, my best phrags always drop in the interval between making the display and judging the next morning.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2006)

*Timing and tolerance*

At the GNYOS occasionally plants which wither upon removal or while waiting are judges. Sometimes the owner leaves notes about the short lives of the bloom and the judges try to accomodate this. Hell, sometimes flowers are knocked off in handling and transport from the display to the judging rooms. You just have to hope the transporters pick up the flowers and keep them w/ the plant.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 12, 2006)

This reminds me of a display Tom and I put in that took the show trophy. His Phal. schilleriana got it's spike broken on the way to the show, and we tried taping it back together since it was gonna hang from the top of the display for a cloud effect...but needless to say, after the judging all the judges that stopped by to congratulate us made sure to point out the "wiltonia".

EDIT: Found a pic of the display...see the droopy pink thing up top?






Jon


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 13, 2006)

oh, i c... thanks a lot... btw, cool display!:clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 13, 2006)

I can imagine a phrag bloom falling off during transport....those plants dispose their blooms when they look perfectly fine. What would a judge do if you glued the bloom back on inconspicuously?
Nice display there!


----------



## Heather (Dec 14, 2006)

smartie2000 said:


> What would a judge do if you glued the bloom back on inconspicuously?



It's certainly been done and is regarded as unethical.


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2006)

I've seen Gongoras and Stanopheas presented for judging, but you gotta look fastoke: oke: 

And there are quality awards on some of them too.


----------



## slippertalker (Dec 14, 2006)

Rick said:


> I've seen Gongoras and Stanopheas presented for judging, but you gotta look fastoke: oke:
> 
> And there are quality awards on some of them too.



I've actually witnessed awards on draculas.........that's an accomplishment!


----------

